# couriers



## donz (May 5, 2010)

can anybody recommend a good in-expensive courier company that I can book to collect some goods for me in the UK to be then delivered to Malaga? it's a distributor and only 1 box but they don't deliver outside the UK

after the ones I've looked at, it's almost cheaper for me to fly there, fill the suitcase up and fly back again!


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

UPS, Easy Post, Offex are good, Parcel Monkey is worth a look though Cheap courier quotes for parcel delivery - UK wide service, to Europe & International Shipping | Parcel Monkey


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

We've used ecoparcel in the past - very good.


----------



## Chris c (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi

I used a site called USHIP.

It's a bit like ebay, you post your requirement on there website such as: '15 cubic metres of house furniture To be moved from London to Madrid' and then the companies/individuals post what they can do and for how much. You choose which company and then you start to deal direct.

I have had my furniture picked up on Monday and they are delivering 15/08/13 this is the day I asked it to be delivered.

Cost from north west England to Mojacar £796 including tax. I paid £50 up front to the website company and then pay the balance when it arrives.

I cannot recommend as of yet because I don't receive my goods until next Thursday. I will let you know.
uShip - The Online Shipping Marketplace - Ship Freight, Furniture, Cars or Moves


----------



## Chris c (Jun 10, 2013)

I should also have said you can ask for as little or as much goods to be delivered.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Google " Fast Lane couriers" also known as "wedelivertheworld".
You just need length, width, height, weight & pick-up from/deliver to & you will get a selection of prices from tnt, dhs, ups, parcelforce,dpd, etc ;etc.


----------



## Elisacm (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi, 
We've just arrived in Spain and shipped our clothes via Ecoparcel. According to their website, our parcel has been our for delivery for six days now. We can't get any response through Ecoparcel customer service. At this point, I would say they are a scam. Has anyone had an issue with them and is there any way to resolve it--outside of their "customer service"? I cut the legs off our trousers this morning. We're getting pretty desparate.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Regarding UPS (why would one use a company whose name is Ooops?) They have sent something of mine from USA to Sri-Lanka (next alphabetically to Spain) it took 3 months eventually to get back to here.


----------



## nigelsmalley (Dec 31, 2009)

I use www.parcel2go.com very quick and cheap. Nigel


----------

